# ATO: Help during difficult times



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

From the Australian Taxation Office's small business newsroom:

https://www.ato.gov.au/Newsroom/smallbusiness/Employers/Help-during-difficult-times/

*Help during difficult times*








*7 August 2020*
As we all navigate through the challenges of 2020, we understand small businesses are dealing with changes in their circumstances and uncertainty during this time. We recognise that the current situation in Victoria means people are under even more pressure and having to make hard decisions with the restrictions in place.
If you're having difficulty meeting your tax and super obligations because of COVID-19, we're here to help.
We may be able to:
defer the due date for some payments
change your GST reporting cycle
allow you to pay by instalments by setting up a payment plan.
If you lodge online, you may be eligible for an extra two weeks to lodge and pay your quarterly activity statement.
It's important you lodge on time, even if you can't pay on time. You will need to lodge your returns to access support measures including the cash flow boost.
To keep receiving JobKeeper payments you must make monthly business declarations by the due date. If your circumstances have changed, you can enrol for JobKeeper Payment at any time.
While the general interest charge will still be applicable for late lodgment, you can apply for remissions and we will take a reasonable approach in assessing your request.
If you apply to have your obligations deferred, we'll do our best to tailor our support to your needs.
If you can't pay on time, or you've already missed a due date, contact our Emergency Support Infoline on *1800 806 218* or speak with your tax advisor.
*Next step:*
Help with paying
*Find out about:*
COVID-19
Boosting cash flow for employers
Enrol for the JobKeeper payment


----------

